# The Wrekin



## Snaga (Jun 22, 2004)

I have just heard that The Wrekin, a famous and prominent hill in Shropshire, England, is up for sale. Amongst the points being mentioned that contribute to its significance is that it apparently was the "inspiration for Middle Earth", as it was put by the annoyingly vague news report I watched on TV.

I was wondering if anyone knew specifically what form its inspiration took. I wondered if it was the hill which Tolkien based Weathertop on?

Anyway, if you happen to have £500,000 to spare, you could buy it. A bargain, I would say.


----------

